# Original Gameboy



## Norman3000 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was roaming around here in our town when i saw a boy playing with the Original Gameboy, 

yes the fat one with four batteries! I looked dazed and slightly happy! i didnot know that baby is still alive!

Just looking at it brought me back to childhood when i did not have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Because it cost way too much here ten years ago! Roughly $899

Does anyone else play with their original Gameboy?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

I still have the one I bought from the BX, when I was stationed in Germany, in 1990 ... and it still works perfectly.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just have a few game boy pockets
1 in gold and 1 in green
1 game boy color clear purple ish ...
2 gba - 1 in white and the other in clear artic
2 gba sp - 1 in black and one in silver

I dont have any original gameboys though...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2008)

I still occasionally give my GBC a whirl (lime green one I somehow grabbed from an air force base in New Mexico) and I am fairly sure there is one of those 4 battery behemoths around here somewhere but I can not say I ever play it.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 25, 2008)

i have a old gameboy, it still works and i've had it for a good 10+ years now, i also have a gameboy colour too.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 25, 2008)

i still have 2 phat grey mothers of a gameboy. great times.


----------



## IainDS (Apr 26, 2008)

I still use old gameboy's to compose 4-bit music.


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 26, 2008)

I have one. The gray border around the screen fell off, start button barely works, and it almost never turns on, and when it does, only for a few seconds.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 28, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I have one. The gray border around the screen fell off, start button barely works, and it almost never turns on, and when it does, only for a few seconds.



what did you do to it, feed it to your dog?


----------



## Anakir (Apr 28, 2008)

Gameboy costs $900 back then? Are you serious? I never bought one, but for some reason I have 2.. I think I borrowed it from friends and never returned it. lol.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Gameboy costs $900 back then? Are you serious? I never bought one, but for some reason I have 2.. I think I borrowed it from friends and never returned it. lol.



He means Filipino Pesos, not US Dollars...


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 28, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know--it was bought years before my birth


----------



## Zankurou (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL. I still have one too. xD


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 30, 2008)

I started out with a transparent Game Boy Pocket  It still works.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 30, 2008)

I still play mine on occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome to hear people play them!


----------



## Norman3000 (Jun 2, 2008)

No! it costs about a million peso in a mall here before, i dunno maybe i was just hallucinating


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

My Japanese aunty gave me mine.Still have it,but I play my games with my gameboy color.
Im currently playing loz links awaking dx.My Japanese aunty brings me many gameboy color and gameboy games still.She gets them from an antique shop.Some games in english many in japanese.
There is no better game than wario land 2,and the old pokemons.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 2, 2008)

i never had one my first nintendo was an advance 

gave me the chance to master up mario


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

Uff, mine first was Green pocket, and Pokemon Red.....
Many many hours wasted on it..
I've just played Mole Mania on it few days ago..It's a great feeling, and it is best to play GameBoy games on Gameboy/Pocket, Color games on GameBoy Color and Advance on GBA..
I mean, if you don't have a console, emulator will do, but there's no emulation like the real thing..


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> emulator will do, but there's no emulation like the real thing..


I enjoy playing gb and gbc games on my wii than the actual console.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, that's the matter of a personal opinion..Some people prefer playing old GB/GBC/GBA games on NDS because of the screen and light..
While I like to do that with games I can't get other way, the games I own I play on original handhelds..
I have a GBA, GBA SP (first generation) and two NDSs..Now I ordered GBA Micro, because I have a GBA flashcart, and I enjoy playing GBA games in GBA cosole, but screens and light problems became more noticeable after playing with NDS, so I want to enjoy games on original cosole, but with better screens..

But that's just me!!


----------



## Neko (Jun 2, 2008)

I still have got my Red Gameboy Pocket. (and it is in a perfect condition!)
I even though about modding it but I fear I would destroy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man , I had so much fun back then , playing pokemon blue , super mario land , tetris and all the other games. (I only had around 5 sadly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 2, 2008)

What would you pay for a Gameboy in great condition?  And I don't mean fanboy stupid paying ebay like bidwar, but truly what would it be worth?

I know someone locally with one and I've been tempted.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 2, 2008)

I still have my original Gameboy...Xmas '89 I wanna say.  Came with Tetris, earphones...I can't remember if it had a link cable or not.  Currently sitting in storage in my house somewhere with Pokemon Yellow or Megaman II in it.  XD  Thing's taken the second-most damage of all of my systems.  The screen's scratched up something fierce, there are a few chunks out of the case due to dropping...yeah.  >_>  

Then I had a gold Gameboy Pocket.  Then a clear-purple Gameboy Color.  Then a clear-white-purple Gameboy Advance.  Then an Electric Blue original model DS, which currently holds the most damage thus far.  

I'm considering getting a red-black two-tone DS Lite because I think it looks pretty cool, though my original DS is flashed and I have only six carts, and I'd also rather not attempt to flash my DS Lite if I were to get it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> I still have my original Gameboy...Xmas '89 I wanna say.  Came with Tetris, earphones...I can't remember if it had a link cable or not.  Currently sitting in storage in my house somewhere with Pokemon Yellow or Megaman II in it.  XD  Thing's taken the second-most damage of all of my systems.  The screen's scratched up something fierce, there are a few chunks out of the case due to dropping...yeah.  >_>
> 
> Then I had a gold Gameboy Pocket.  Then a clear-purple Gameboy Color.  Then a clear-white-purple Gameboy Advance.  Then an Electric Blue original model DS, which currently holds the most damage thus far.
> 
> I'm considering getting a red-black two-tone DS Lite because I think it looks pretty cool, though my original DS is flashed and I have only six carts, and I'd also rather not attempt to flash my DS Lite if I were to get it.


it something goes wrong just bring it back to the store and get a new one saying it doesnt turn on or something...


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I mean, if you don't have a console, emulator will do, but there's no emulation like the real thing..


"Emulation is like masturbation!"

-The Great Benjamin Heckendorn


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jun 2, 2008)

I got two mainly.
First one is the tetris bundle, with blue wireframe hand in the front cover. I bought it when i was living in Brooklyn, when i was a child (yeah im not totally italian, im from USA afterall).

When i moved to italy, around 16 years old, i got my hands on the same version but with italian boxart, and i bought it for cheap.

If i mem correctly, the price was around 170/180 $ back in time. It included Tetris, earphones (black ones with blue and red colors for each earphone), link cable, manuals and instruction booklets and something to clean the screen.

Now in my collection theres, beside those two, a gameboy pocket, a classic gba white (launch day, japanese), Gba SP Violet Limited Edition, Gba light Gold, Gba Skeleton Famitsu Limited Edition, 2 Ds (one lite, one standard VIP European limited edition) and a few others.


----------



## roguetrip (Jun 3, 2008)

I still have mine, I got it for x-mas like the first year or two it came out, I was like probably 7-8 years old and amazed I still own it, it has light scratches all over it though from letting the neighbors borrow it. I think they played it way more than I ever did, mainly played killer instinct, wario land (sml3), tetris and a couple others, I think I have around 10 games for it. On top of not really playing it I wouldn't get another gameboy (did own a virual boy but sold it) till about a year ago with a GBA, then my GF got me a DSlite so I traded the GBA in since it can play GBA games w/backlight. 

I still own 2x sega game gear and sega nomad


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 3, 2008)

I wish I had one, it was the object of my desires throughout my childhood and not having one led me to become the depraved individual that I am today.  To make up for it, I now own 3 different DS Lites and will probably obtain more later. 

I just love how the screen ghosts so much, it look cooler that way in my opinion.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 3, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> it something goes wrong just bring it back to the store and get a new one saying it doesnt turn on or something...
> I may end up having to do that.  I know you need something to short the system and something to insulate the metal thing you use to short so you don't brick the system, but I also would like to keep my DS Lite legal (or not get it at all) since I love my little big DS and it would have drastically little use with the Lite taking over its functions.
> 
> Though...hmm...that argument doesn't really help when it comes to my older systems (Gameboy vs. GBPocket vs. GBColor and all), does it?  XD
> ...


Got a PSP then?  >P  Now that's a ghosting system.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 3, 2008)

GBC was my first game console/handheld ever! I have fond memories of Pokemon Red.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokemon was the only reason I got a GBC as well haha, though I did get the LoZ Oracle games. Them Oracle games are absolutely legendary. And I remember finding Rayman absolutely solid (I was only like 8). 
Good times, good times...


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 7, 2008)

Still have my green gameboy. Used to love rockman and pokemon (blue , yellow & red )


----------



## gov78 (Jun 7, 2008)

i have alot and i mean ALOT of gameboys hers the list

Gameboy Orginal - 2
Gameboy Pocket - 1 Transparent, 1 Red, 1 Blue
Gameboy Pocket Light - 1
Gameboy Colour - 1 Lime Green, 1 Yellow Pikachu

well they wherent all mine but they where in the family and i just got em in the end.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 7, 2008)

First one that I played: Original Gameboy
First one that I owned: Color
First game: Metroid on the Gameboy
Best game played: Pokemon Silver (surviving the 5-letter names and improper language)

I bought it from the Philippines (since I lived there around that time). My mum got me some sort of a 35-in-1 cartridge. It had a fake Pokemon Gold (all bold text and PKMNs only have 5-letter names), Silver (same thing but normal text) and a genuine Pokemon Trading Card Game. The other 32 were games from past consoles (Megaman, Bubble Bobble, Excite Bike and I think Sonic)...

I miss having a PIKAC, a TOTOD and battling with the heaviest Pokemon, SNLAX.

Good thing there's Lameboy. *goes in a state of nostalgia*


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jun 7, 2008)

WHAT $900?


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 8, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> WHAT $900?


I think he means 89.99 or something cause 900 bucks... jeez. lol


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 8, 2008)

How I dearly miss my Original Gameboy.
It was like a rock.I would throw it and nothing would happen to it.If only I still had it.


----------



## 2dere (Jun 8, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> "Emulation is like masturbation!"
> 
> -The Great Benjamin Heckendorn



Hahahahahah I like that one.
I started with a GBC and sold it after I had my Pokemon TCG game and Metal Gear Solid stolen. I think it only left me with Pokemon Red and something else, I regretted it but I'll get another.
Then I didn't own anything till I bought my DSlite. I went back and bought alot of GBA games that I'd missed out on, as well as DS games.
I got a micro for $30NZD before christmas last year and I bought a grey brick not too long ago because I wanted to use LSDJ. Only to find I can't use pay pal and get the rom >.< So I bought the pokemon TCG for it yesterday so it'll actually get some use. I borrowed my cousins Mario game to see if it works and played that for a week. Its so cool to play and incredibly light despite its size. The grey is quite faded on one side, gone a sepia yellow. But its got less scratches than my DS ( I ended up dropping that three times in a week on concrete which has left some heafty marks before then it was mint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I Wanna get another GBC there are some great bargins second hand here but I'm holding off trying to get the same colour one I used to have, the darker green. I'd love to collect different coloured originals too.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

I still have my original Game Boy from 1989. My parent bought me a Power Glove and realized their mistake when we were setting it up. We went to Hill's (weird North East Ohio department store) on Chritmas Day and traded it in for a Game Boy with Super Mario Land and Tennis. I still have yet to acheive that level of happiness again.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jun 12, 2008)

my older sister had an original gameboy but then it got stolen with metroid 2 in it because she brought it to school and she isnt to bright.  but shortly after i got a gameboy pocket when i was like 8 or something cant remember the age lol. had zelda links awakening and again my sister managed to lose that. only played pokemon on it really. but i mostly played on my snes instead


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a super gameboy and a SNES but I've never had one of the original Gameboys. If anyone in the US has got a working one lying around in half way decent cosmetic condition that they wouldn't mind parting with then I might be interested in it.


----------



## PBC (Jun 13, 2008)

I remember playing supermario land, bonk's adventure, Kid icarus on the original game boy. That thing was a beast. I loved it. It was my brothers so I didn't play all that much, but when I did it was a joyous moment. 

After those times I got into emulation, played NES, SNES, Gameboy(s), N64 to my heart's content
...and didn't pick up a real console of any sort until the DS came around.


----------

